# question about kernel's configuration file



## terietor (Jun 28, 2010)

hello,

i am new in the freebsd world.

previously i had install in my machine FreeBSD 8.0 amd64 and now i have FreeeBSD i386 8.0.
in my amd64 os when i my kernel's default configuration file was named "GENERIC" but now in the i386 machine it is named "GENERIC,v" and it's context is bigger than the old one.

it has some additional comments.

can u tell me what is going on?

thanks in advance


----------



## SirDice (Jun 28, 2010)

You have the wrong files. You're looking at the cvs files. This sounds like you've made a mistake in the csup file.


----------



## terietor (Jun 28, 2010)

can u help me how to fix it?

this is the context of my supfile


```
# $FreeBSD: src/share/examples/cvsup/cvs-supfile,v 1.48.2.1.2.1 2009/10/25 01:10:29 kensmith Exp $
#
# This file contains all of the "CVSup collections" that make up the
# CVS development tree of the FreeBSD system.
#
# CVSup (CVS Update Protocol) allows you to download the latest CVS
# tree (or any branch of development therefrom) to your system easily
# and efficiently (far more so than with sup, which CVSup is aimed
# at replacing).  If you're running CVSup interactively, and are
# currently using an X display server, you should run CVSup as follows
# to keep your CVS tree up-to-date:
#
#	cvsup cvs-supfile
#
# If not running X, or invoking cvsup from a non-interactive script, then
# run it as follows:
#
#	cvsup -g -L 2 cvs-supfile
#
# You may wish to change some of the settings in this file to better
# suit your system:
#
# host=CHANGE_THIS.FreeBSD.org
#		This specifies the server host which will supply the
#		file updates.  You must change it to one of the CVSup
#		mirror sites listed in the FreeBSD Handbook at
#		[url]http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/mirrors.html[/url].
#		You can	override this setting on the command line
#		with cvsup's "-h host" option.
#
# base=/var/db
#		This specifies the root where CVSup will store information
#		about the collections you have transferred to your system.
#		A setting of "/var/db" will generate this information in
#		/var/db/sup.  You can override the "base" setting on the
#		command line with cvsup's "-b base" option.  This directory
#		must exist in order to run CVSup.
#
# prefix=/home/ncvs
#		This specifies where to place the requested files.  A
#		setting of "/home/ncvs" will place all of the files
#		requested in /home/ncvs (e.g., "/home/ncvs/src/bin",
#		"/home/ncvs/ports/archivers").  The prefix directory
#		must exist in order to run CVSup.

# Defaults that apply to all the collections
#
# IMPORTANT: Change the next line to use one of the CVSup mirror sites
# listed at [url]http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/mirrors.html[/url].
*default host=cvsup.gr.FreeBSD.org
*default base=/var/db
*default prefix=/usr
*default release=cvs
*default delete use-rel-suffix

# If you seem to be limited by CPU rather than network or disk bandwidth, try
# commenting out the following line.  (Normally, today's CPUs are fast enough
# that you want to run compression.)
*default compress

## Main Source Tree.
#
# The easiest way to get the main source tree is to use the "src-all"
# mega-collection.  It includes all of the individual "src-*" collections.
src-all

# These are the individual collections that make up "src-all".  If you
# use these, be sure to comment out "src-all" above.
#src-base
#src-bin
#src-cddl
#src-contrib
#src-etc
#src-games
#src-gnu
#src-include
#src-kerberos5
#src-kerberosIV
#src-lib
#src-libexec
#src-release
#src-rescue
#src-sbin
#src-share
#src-sys
#src-tools
#src-usrbin
#src-usrsbin
# These are the individual collections that make up FreeBSD's crypto
# collection. They are no longer export-restricted and are a part of
# src-all
#src-crypto
#src-eBones
#src-secure
#src-sys-crypto

## Ports Collection.
#
# The easiest way to get the ports tree is to use the "ports-all"
# mega-collection.  It includes all of the individual "ports-*"
# collections,
#ports-all

# These are the individual collections that make up "ports-all".  If you
# use these, be sure to comment out "ports-all" above and always include
# "ports-base" if you use any of the other individual collections below.
# Your ports may not build correctly without an up-to-date "ports-base".
#
#ports-base
#
#ports-accessibility
#ports-arabic
#ports-archivers
#ports-astro
#ports-audio
#ports-benchmarks
#ports-biology
#ports-cad
#ports-chinese
#ports-comms
#ports-converters
#ports-databases
#ports-deskutils
#ports-devel
#ports-dns
#ports-editors
#ports-emulators
#ports-finance
#ports-french
#ports-ftp
#ports-games
#ports-german
#ports-graphics
#ports-hebrew
#ports-hungarian
#ports-irc
#ports-japanese
#ports-java
#ports-korean
#ports-lang
#ports-mail
#ports-math
#ports-mbone
#ports-misc
#ports-multimedia
#ports-net
#ports-net-im
#ports-net-mgmt
#ports-net-p2p
#ports-news
#ports-palm
#ports-picobsd
#ports-polish
#ports-ports-mgmt
#ports-portuguese
#ports-print
#ports-russian
#ports-science
#ports-security
#ports-shells
#ports-sysutils
#ports-textproc
#ports-ukrainian
#ports-vietnamese
#ports-www
#ports-x11
#ports-x11-clocks
#ports-x11-drivers
#ports-x11-fm
#ports-x11-fonts
#ports-x11-servers
#ports-x11-themes
#ports-x11-toolkits
#ports-x11-wm

## Documentation
#
# The easiest way to get the doc tree is to use the "doc-all"
# mega-collection.  It includes all of the individual "doc-*"
# collections,
#doc-all

## Website
#
# This collection retrieves the www tree of the FreeBSD
# repository
#www

## Projects
#
# This collection retrieves the projects tree of the FreeBSD
# repository
#projects-all

## CVSROOT control files
#
# This is to get the control files that cvs(1) needs and the commit logs.
#cvsroot-all

# These are the individual collections that make up "cvsroot-all"  If you
# use these, be sure to comment out "cvsroot-all" above.  "cvsroot-common"
# is a synthetic CVSROOT that has all the modules from the other CVSROOT-*
# directories merged into one, and merged commitlogs via symlinks.
#cvsroot-common
#cvsroot-src
#cvsroot-ports
#cvsroot-doc
```

thank you for your answer


----------



## SirDice (Jun 28, 2010)

Remove that file and replace it with this:

```
*default host=cvsup.gr.FreeBSD.org
*default base=/var/db
*default prefix=/usr
*default release=cvs tag=RELENG_8
*default delete use-rel-suffix
*default compress
src-all
```

Note the *tag=RELENG_8*. This will check out 8-STABLE. If you want to stick to 8.0-RELEASE change it to RELENG_8_0.


----------



## Matty (Jun 28, 2010)

Just get the src via Subversion...much easier

inital

```
svn co svn://svn.freebsd.org/base/stable/8 /usr/src
```
update

```
svn up /usr/src
```


----------



## SirDice (Jun 28, 2010)

Matty said:
			
		

> Just get the src via Subversion...much easier



I fail to see what's so difficult about
`# csup ~/csup/stable-supfile`.


----------



## Matty (Jun 28, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> I fail to see what's so difficult about
> `# csup ~/csup/stable-supfile`.



svn doesn't need a config file.
so initial setup is much quicker and less prone to errors


----------



## SirDice (Jun 28, 2010)

Matty said:
			
		

> svn doesn't need a config file.
> so initial setup is much quicker and less prone to errors



I still fail to see the difficulty. You'll only edit the csup file once every 2 years or so. 

But then again I have been using cvsup/csup for at least 10 years :e


----------



## Matty (Jun 28, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> I still fail to see the difficulty. You'll only edit the csup file once every 2 years or so. But then again I have been using cvsup/csup for at least 10 years :e


When you start with a fresh system imo the subversion is quicker to setup because it's  just 1 line (svn co svn://....) 
No need to edit/create the csvup config file.


----------



## terietor (Jun 28, 2010)

both ways are fine and enough easy,i thing that it is a matter of preference 

when i try to use my supfile inside my desktop enviroment,i recieve this error:

"Cannot get IP address of my own host -- is its hostname correct?"

but when i use my supfile via ttyv it is working fine.
why?

p.s.:cvsup is still running so i don't know if the problem is fixed.


----------



## phoenix (Jun 29, 2010)

The difference is that you need to install devel/subversion-freebsd in order to get the source via SVN.  csup ships with the base OS, as does a default supfile.

IOW, using csup is easier.  

But SVN is the future.


----------

